# Western Ultra Mount Plows



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

We have eight 7.5' and 8' Western Ultra Mount Straight Blade plows with Pro-Wings and Back-Drag Edges for sale in Bloomington Indiana. Can load for you onsite. All plows are well-maintained and fully functional but in used condition. We have been unable to find quality operators for our snow removal service operations and are down-sizing. Please reply with any questions to 812-333-5296. thank you


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Any pics or prices? Are they fleetflex, 3 plug, or older 2 plug?


----------

